# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  1-قانون اتحادى رقم (9)لسنة 1976 فى شأن الأحداث والجانحين والمشردين بالامارات

## هيثم الفقى

مادة 28                                   
لا يجوز حبس الحدث احتياطيا 0 على انه اذا كانت ظروف الدعوى تستدعي اتخاذ اجراء تحفظي ضده جاز للنيابة العامة أن تأمر بايداعه احدي دور التربية المعدة لرعاية الاحداث على الا تزيد مدة الايداع علي اسبوع ما لم توافق المحكمة على مدها 0 ويجوز بدلا من ايداع الحدث دار التربية الامر بتسليمه الى احد والديه او الى من له الولاية أو الوصاية عليه على ان يكون ملتزما بتقديمة عند كل طلب 0                             


مادة 29                          
تجري محاكمة الحدث فى غير علانية ولا يجوز ان يحضرها الا متولي أمره والشهود والمحامون و مندوبوا وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية ومعاهد الاحداث ومن تأذن له المحكمة بالحضور 0 وللمحكمة اعفاء الحدث من حضور المحاكمة بنفسه وان تقرر سماع الشهود فى غير حضوره اذا رأت ان مصلحته تقتضي ذلك 0 على انه لايجوز الحكم بالادانة الا بعد افهام الحدث بما تم في غيبته من اجراءات ويجب ان يكون النطق بالحكم فى جلسة علنية 0                                


مادة 30                          
يجب قبل الحكم على الحدث التحقق من حالتة المادية والاجتماعية ودرجة ادراكه والبيئة التى نشأ فيها والاسباب التى دفعته الى ارتكاب الجريمة أو الى التشرد والتدابير الناجمة فى إصلاحه 0 فإذا رأت المحكمة أن حالة الحدث الجسمية او العقلية أو النفسة أو الاجتماعية تستلزم قبل الفصل فى الدعوى ملاحظته ودراسته قررت وضعه فى مركز للملاحظة او في أي مكان آخر تعينه المحكمة وذلك للمدة التى تراها ويوقف السير فى الدعوى الى ان تتم الملاحظة والدراسة 0                                  


مادة 31                          
كل اجراء مما يوجب القانون اعلانه للحدث يبلغ الى احد والديه او من له الولاية عليه او الى المسئول عنه حسب الأحوال 0 ولهؤلاء ان يباشروا لمصلحة الحدث طرق الطعن المقررة له 0                                


مادة 32                          
يجوز استئناف الاحكام الصادرة علي الاحداث عدا الحكم بالابعاد أو بالتوبيخ او بتسليم الحدث الى والديه او الى من له الولاية أو الوصاية عليه 0 ويرفع الاستئناف بتقرير الى المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ صدور الحكم اذا كان حضوريا أو من تاريخ اعلان الحكم اذا كان غيابيا وتفصل فيه المحكمة على وجه السرعة 0                         


مادة 33                          
الحكم الصادر بايداع الحدث المعاهد المخصصة لرعايته او إصلاحه يكون واجب التنفيذ ولو طعن فيه بالاستئناف 0                            


مادة 34                          
يكون لكل معهد مخصص لرعاية الاحداث واصلاحهم أو اي محل آخر معد لقبولهم لجنة للاشراف عليه تشكل برئاسة ممثل النيابة العامة وعضوية مدير المعهد واخصائي من وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية يندبه لذلك وزيرها 0 ويكون الافراج عن المحكوم عليهم بالايداع فى تلك المعاهد بناء على طلب هذه اللجنة 0                                  


مادة 35                          
للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها بعد الاطلاع على التقارير التى تقدم اليها او بناء على طلب الحدث أو من له حق الولاية عليه أو المسئول عنه بحسب الأحوال تعديل التدابير المحكوم بها على الحدث أو وقفها أو انهاؤها 0 ويكون حكم المحكمة فى جميع الأحوال غير قابل للطعن ولا يجوز تجديد الطلب قبل انقضاء ثلاثة أشهر علي صدور الحكم المذكور 0                                  


مادة 36                          
اذا حكم على متهم على اعتبار أن سنه تزيد على ثماني عشرة سنة ثم تبين باوراق رسمية أن سنة لا يجاوز ثماني عشرة سنة ترفع النيابة العامة الامر الى المحكمة التى اصدرت الحكم لإلغائه والحكم فى الدعوى وفقا للقواعد والاجراءات المقررة لمحاكمة الأحداث 0                         


مادة 37                          
اذا حكم على متهم بتدبير من التدابير المقررة للأحداث ثم تبين باوراق رسمية أن سنه تزيد على ثماني عشر سنة ترفع النيابة العامة الامر الى المحكمة التى اصدرت الحكم لإلغائه والحكم فى الدعوى وفقا للأحكام المقررة فى قانون الاجراءات الجزائية 0                             


مادة 38                          
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة درهم كل من انذر طبقا للمادة 15 ثم اهمل مراقبة الحدث وترتب علي ذلك عودته الى احدي حالات التشرد 0                          


مادة 39                          
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة درهم كل من سلم اليه الحدث واهمل رعايته وترتب على ذلك جناح الحدث أو تشرده 0                                   


مادة 40                          
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة درهم كل من سلم اليه الحدث وامتنع عن تقديمة الى السلطات المختصة عند طلبه 0                            


مادة 41                          
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف درهم ولا تجاوز ألفي درهم كل من اخفي حدثا حكم عليه طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون أو دفعه الى الفرار أو أعانه عليه 0                                  


مادة 42                          
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تقل عن ألفي درهم ولا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم كل من عرض حدثاً لإحدى حالات التشرد بأن أعده لها أو ساعده أو حرضه على سلوكها أو سهلها له بأي وجه ولو لم تتحقق حالة التشرد قانوناً. ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أعد حدثاً لارتكاب جريمة أو القيام بعمل من الأعمال المجهزة أو المسهلة أو المتممة لإرتكابها أو حرضه عليها ولو لم يرتكبها الحدث فعلاً. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر إذا استعمل الجاني مع الحدث وسائل اكراه أو تهديد أوكان من أصوله أو من المتولين تربيته أو ملاحظته أو كان الحدث مسلماً إليه طبقا للقانون. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة إذا ارتكب الجاني هذه الأفعال مع أكثر من حدث ولو في أوقات مختلفة. وذلك كله مع عدم الاخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر.                           


مادة 43                          
على الوزراء كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ هذا القانون، وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد ستين يوما من تاريخ نشره

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 15                                   
التدابير التي يجوز اتخاذها في شأن الحدث هي : 1 - التوبيخ 0 2 - التسليم 0 3 - الاختيار القضائي 0 4 - منع ارتياد اماكن معينة 0 5 - حظر ممارسة عمل معين 0 6 - الالزام بالتدريب المهني 0 7 - الايداع فى مأوي علاجي او معهد تأهيل أو دار للتربية أو معهد للأصلاح حسب الأحوال 0 8- الابعاد من البلاد 0                               


مادة 16                                   
التوبيخ هو توجيه اللوم و التأنيب الى الحدث فى الجلسة وحثه على السلوك القويم 0                              


مادة 17                                   
يكون تسليم الحدث الى احد ابويه أو الى من له الولاية عليه. فاذا لم يتوفر في أيهما الصلاحية للقيام بتربيته يكون التسليم الي من هو أهل لذلك من أفراد اسرته 0                                   


مادة 18                                   
في الحالات التى يجوز الحكم فيها على الحدث بعقوبة الحبس يجوز للقاضي أن يأمر بوقف النطق بحكم الادانة مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات مع وضع الحدث تحت الاشراف والقيود التى يقتضيها اختباره قضائيا 0  فاذا اجتاز الحدث فترة الاختبار بنجاح اعتبرت الدعوى كأن لم تكن والا اعيدت محاكمته طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون 0                                    


مادة 19                                   
يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بمنع الحدث من ارتياد الاماكن التى يثبت ان تردده عليها له تأثير فى جناحه او تشرده 0                               


مادة 20                                   
يجوز للمحكمة ان تحظر على الحدث مزاولة اعمال معينة متي تبين ان جناحه او تشرده راجع الى مزاولته هذه الاعمال 0                               


مادة 21                                   
يكون الالزام بالتدريب المهني بان تعهد المحكمة بالحدث الى مراكز التدريب المهني الحكومية او أحد المصانع أو المتاجر او المزارع التى تقبل تأهيله وذلك كله لمدة لاتجاوز ثلاث سنين 0                                    


مادة 22                                   
للمحكمة اذا تبين لها ان جناح الحدث او تشرده راجع الى مرض عقلي ان تأمر بوضعه فى مأوي علاجي أو منشأة صحية مخصصة لهذا الغرض الى ان يتم شفاؤه 0 وتقرر المحكمة اخلاء سبيل الحدث بعد ذلك بناء على تقارير الاطباء المشرفين على علاجه 0                                    


مادة 23                                   
للمحكمة ان تحكم بايداع الحدث فى معهد مناسب لتأهيله أو فى احدي دور التربية والاصلاح المعدة لرعاية وتقويم الاحداث التابعة للدولة أو المعترف بها منها 0 وتقرر المحكمة الافراج عن الحدث بناء على التقارير التى تقدمها هذه الجهات اليها وفقا لاحكام المادة 34 من هذا القانون 0 ولا يجوز بقاء الحدث فى هذه الاماكن متى بلغ الثامنة عشر من عمره 0                                 


مادة 24                                   
يجوز للمحكمة اذا كان الحدث من غير المواطنين ان تحكم بابعاده من البلاد ويكون الحكم بالابعاد وجوبيا اذا عاد الحدث الى احدي حالات التشرد أو الجناح 0 وينفذ حكم الابعاد خلال اسبوعين من تاريخ صدوره 0                           


مادة 25                                   
يجوز الحكم على الحدث بأكثر من تدبير من التدابير المشار اليها فيما تقدم متى اقتضت مصلحته ذلك 0                              


مادة 26                                   
مع عدم الاخلال بحكم المادة 24 من هذا القانون يجوز عند الحكم بتدبير أو أكثر من التدابير المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون الامر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم 0                                 


مادة 27                                   
يصدر وزير الشئون الاجتماعية بالاتفاق مع وزير العدل القرارات اللازمة لتنظيم دور رعاية الاحداث واصلاحهم وكذلك اماكن ايوائهم اثناء اجراءات المحاكمة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 6                            
لا تقام الدعوى الجزائية على الحدث الجانح الذي لم يبلغ من العمر سبع سنين كاملة ومع ذلك يجوز لجهات التحقيق والمحاكم أن تأمر فى جميع الأحوال باتخاذ الاجراءات التربوية أو العلاجية المناسبة لحالة هذا الحدث اذا رأت ضرورة لذلك 0                                    


مادة 7                            
اذا ارتكب الحدث الذي أتم السابعة ولم يبلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره جريمه معاقب عليها فى قانون الجزاء أو أي قانون آخر حكم القاضي بأتخاذ ما يراه من التدابير 0                                


مادة 8                            
اذا ارتكب الحدث الذي أتم السادسة عشر من عمره جريمة معاقبا عليها فى قانون الجزاء أو أي قانون آخر جاز للقاضي ان يحكم باتخاذ مايراه من التدابير المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون بدلا من العقوبات المقررة 0                                  


مادة 9                            
لا يحكم على الحدث بعقوبة الاعدام أو السجن أو العقوبات المالية 0                            


مادة 10                          
1 - فى الحالات التى يجوز الحكم فيها على الحدث بالعقوبة الجزائية تستبدل بعقوبتي الاعدام أو السجن المقررة للجريمة التى ارتكبها عقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد علي عشر سنين 0 2 - فاذا كانت الجريمة التى ارتكبها الحدث معاقبا عليها بالحبس لا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس التى يحكم بها عليه نصف الحد الاقصي المقرر لها اصلا 0 3 - وتنفذ عقوبة الحبس التي قد يحكم بها على الحدث طبقا لهذه المادة فى أماكن خاصة تتوافر فيها وسائل الرعاية الاجتماعية والتربية والتعليم 0                          


مادة 11                          
1 - لا تسري احكام العود على الحدث 0 2 - ولا يخضع الحدث للعقوبات التبعية او التكميلية عدا المصادرة وغلق المحل والعزل من الوظيفة 0                                


مادة 12                          
1 - اذا ارتكب الحدث اكثر من جريمة قبل الحكم عليه فى احداها وجبت محاكمة عنها كوحدة على ان يحكم بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة الأشد 0 2 - اذا تبين بعد الحكم على الحدث انه ارتكب جريمة اخرى سابقة على صدور الحكم جاز للمحكمة الاكتفاء بالتدابير أو العقوبات التى قضي بها عليه 0                          


مادة 13                          
يعتبر الحدث مشردا فى الحالات الآتية : 1 - اذا وجد متسولا. ويعد من اعمال التسول عرض سلع تافهة أو ممارسة اعمال لا تصلح موردا جديا للعيش 0 2 - اذا قام باعمال تتصل بالدعارة أو الفسق أو إفساد الأخلاق او القمار أو المخدرات أو نحوها او يخدم من يقومون بهذه الاعمال 0 3 - اذا لم يكن له محل اقامة مستقر وكان يبيت عادة فى الطرقات أو فى أماكن اخري غير معدة بطبيعتها للاقامة أو المبيت فيها 0 4- اذا خالط المشردين أو المشتبه فيهم أو الذين اشتهر عنهم سوء السيرة 0 5 - اذا كان سيء السلوك ومارقا من سلطة أبيه أو وليه أو وصيه أو من سلطة امه فى حالة وفاة ابيه أو غيابه أو عدم اهليته او سلب ولايته 0  ولا يجوز فى هذه الحالة اتخاذ اي اجراء قبل الحدث الا بناء على اذن من ابيه أو وليه أو وصية أو امه حسب الأحوال 0                             


مادة 14                          
اذا ضبط الحدث فى احدي الحالات الاربع الأولي من المادة السابقة انذرت الشرطة متولي امره كتابة بمراقبة حسن سيرة فى المستقبل  ويجوز التظلم من هذا الانذار الى النيابة العامة المختصة خلال عشرة ايام من تسلمه ويكون قرار النيابة فى هذا لتظلم نهائيا 0 واذا وجد الحدث فى احدي حالات التشرد المشار اليها بعد صيرورة الانذار نهائيا او فى الحالة الخامسة من المادة السابقة اتخذت فى شأنه التدابير المناسبة المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون 0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 1                                  
يعد حدثا فى تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون من لم يجاوز الثامنة عشر من عمره وقت ارتكابه الفعل محل المساءلة أو وجوده فى أحدي حالات التشرد.                   


مادة 2                                  
تثبت السن بوثيقة رسمية فإن تعذر ذلك ندبت جهة التحقيق أو المحكمة طبيبا مختصا لتقديره بالوسائل الفنية .                               


مادة 3                                  
تحسب السن فى تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون بالتقويم الميلادي.                               


مادة 4                                  
تتخذ في شأن الأحداث الجانحين والمشردين التدابير المقررة فى هذا القانون.                                   


مادة 5                                  
يكون للموظفين الذين يحددهم وزير الشئون الاجتماعية صفة الضبط القضائي فيما يختص بجناح الاحداث وتشردهم

----------

